# wie macht / belichtet man solche akte..



## Transmitter (8. Mai 2003)

hi!

ziehmlich genial das bild:





könntet ihr mal kurz sagen, wie man das grob macht ..

utensilien, belichtung usw.?

dankeschön


----------



## Vitalis (8. Mai 2003)

Hi Transmitter,
naja, man braucht wohl viel schwarzen Stoff der nicht reflektiert und bei diesem Foto wurde wahrscheinlich eine einzige Lampe verwendet. Günstig kommt man an "Studiobeleuchtung" durch Leuchten aus dem Baumarkt oder etwas ähnliches. Ich kann Dir nichts genaues sagen, andere hier können dazu mehr erzählen. 

Hier sind vielleicht ein paar nützliche Tips:
http://www.jr-x.de/digitalfotografie/equipment.html

Das hat mir lightbox mal gegeben:
http://dmt.fh-joanneum.at/~spr/NMT2/fh_03_licht.pdf#page=13

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Leola13 (8. Mai 2003)

kurz und grob : für normale Menschen, wie z.B. mich, nicht
zu schaffen  oder aber Blende 4, 1/125, belichtet auf Zone V

Da du hier postest und nicht im PS Forum eine Aufstellung für
nur Fotografie :

1. Modell
sollte vorhanden sein, ansonsten im Bekanntenkreis fragen,
mit einer Sammelmappe mit Beispielbildern funktioniert das
manchmal, KLeinanzeige in der Zeitung oder in Fotozeitungen
COLOR FOTO, ..) da stehen Angebote von Modellen drin
2. Location
dein Modell ist mit ausgestrecktem Arm über 2 m lang, da 
brauchst du Abstand beim Fotografieren, damit der Hintergrund 
"absäuft" brauchst du auch hier genügend Abstand. (Das Wohnzimmer
reicht oft nicht)
3. Hinter/Untergrund
kennt jeder von Hochzeitsfotos o.ä. beim Fotografen => Hintergrund
als Rollo an der Decke (teuer), Stoffe aus dem Textilgeschäft sind
meist nicht breit genug. Beim Zusammennähen stört meist die Naht.
Du glaubst ja nicht wie viel Fusel auf so einem schwarzem Stoff 
sein können.  
4. Beleuchtung
Blitzlichtanlage ab ca. 300 €, wie schon gepostet Baumarktlampen
(Halogen 500/1000W) mit Pergamentpapier auch für weiches Licht
Da du ja SW-Fotos stört auch die Lichttemp. nicht
5. Kamera
Blende und Zeit manuell
6. Belichtung
Wenn du gar keine Ahnung hast mach einfach eine Belichtungsreihe
Ansonsten google mal nach Ansel Adam, Zonensystem, da gibts auch 
jede Menge Bücher
7. Entwicklung
Die Fotolabore machen gerne aus SW-Fotos Grau-in Grau Abzüge.
Das liegt (glaub ich) daran, das die Automaten von einem 
"normal Grau" Foto ausgehen. 
Tipp : Fotografier als erstes Bild eine Graukarte oder ein Stück
Strasse und lass bei der Entwicklung nur einen Kontaktbogen machen.
Dann hast du den Vergleich. Wenn du dann die guten Bilder einzeln 
nachbestellst wird die Quali meistens besser.

Die angehängten Bilder sind aus Bücher von : "VERLAG PHOTOGRAPHIE"
ISBN 3-7231-6700-4 und 3-7231-0009-0  ca. 40 €
von John Hedgecoe gibts mehrere gute Bücher z.B. 3881020810, das hab ich vom Grabbeltisch.

Trotzdem viel Spass !!


----------



## Leola13 (8. Mai 2003)

Nachtrag und 2 Bildchen :

Wenn du denn Aktfotos machst, achte daruf, dass das Modell
frühzeitig die Unterwäsche auszieht. KEIN Witz ! Die BH´s 
und Strings machen Abdrücke auf der Haut die lange bleiben
und auf jedem Foto super zu sehen sind.

Wenn du auch Gesicht/er fotografieren willst, dann : stark 
schminken (falls der Effekt gewollt) sonst sieht mans nicht
auf dem Foto.

Pickel und Hautunreinheiten kannst du mit Filtern verstärken 
oder verschwinden lassen.

So, das wars für heute.


----------



## Transmitter (8. Mai 2003)

@Vitalis: den oberen link kannte ich schon 

aber das pdf ist klasse! - dankeschön 

@Leola13: äh .. also ich habe eine digitalkamera, fuji finepix 2800zoom.
damit möchte ich so was in der art .. ( es muss ja nicht perfekt sein ) hinbekommen.

aber ansonsten ist dein post recht professionell - super tips! .. aber übertreiben wollte ichs nicht 
( wie denn auch mit meiner ausrüstung?  )

ich probier das mal so gut umzusetzen wie möglich!


----------



## Vitalis (9. Mai 2003)

Hier noch was interessantes für Dich Transmitter:

http://www.bellaragazza.de/Aktfotoschule1.pdf
http://www.bellaragazza.de/Aktfotoschule2.pdf
http://www.bellaragazza.de/Aktfotoschule3.pdf
http://www.bellaragazza.de/Aktfotoschule4.pdf


----------



## Leola13 (9. Mai 2003)

@Transmitter

Deine Kamera kenn ich leider nicht !  
Aber ich wollte eigentlich nur ausdrücken, dass die einfachen
Fotos nicht so einfach zu machen sind.
Eigene Erfahrung mit ähnlichem Motiv :
Nach einer halben Stunde wusste ich nicht mehr welche Posen
ich noch fotografieren sollte. Nach 1,5 Std.war das Modell genervt.
Und das Ergebnis war auch fürn A****.

Stell doch deine Ergenis in die Galerie. Bin gespannt.

edit : @Vitalis

Super links


----------



## TheMike (3. Juli 2003)

hmm ... du hast ne digi-cam ...

also entweder du nimmst wie schon vorgeschlagen ne leuchte ausem baumarkt, oder nen photo-blitz. natürlich darfst du mit dem eingebauten blitz deiner cam net blitzen - also ausschalten. 

ansonsten wurde das wichtiste schon erwähnt.

ich schlage noch vor, dir beispiele von andern knipsern anzugucken. bei photos wie deinem beispiel kann man ja zb die lichtführung relativ gut nachvollziehen.
guck, welche bilder dir gefallen und analysier, was anders ist als bei denen, die dir nicht so gefallen. belichtung, pose, ausschnitt, schärfe/unschärfe usw ... 

und dann: üben üben üben   

hier hast du auch noch n paar beispiele - vielleicht gefällt dir ja was davon: http://www.themike.ch/photo_galerien.php


----------

